
Ask HN: Industry 4.0 – What do you want to know? - LaurensLang
I want to blog about Industry 4.0.<p>What are potential blog entries, you want to hear about?
======
kevinherron
Why are you someone whose blog on Industry 4.0 we should read?

~~~
LaurensLang
I am not important.

I found, that you contribute to UPC implementations. Are you interested in the
interoperability with other related standards (AutomationML, ISA95)?

~~~
kevinherron
OPC UA implementations you mean?

I'm aware that AML and ISA95 have companion specs for OPC UA and am working on
making those usable from Milo.

Feel free to email me at my username at gmail.com

